# [SOLVED] Random Reboot After Overclock



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay... So, I fried my motherboard last time I tried to overclock this processor... But, it was because I did something stupid, that I knew that I shouldn't do. Anyway, I'm at it again and I've successfully overclocked my AMD Athlon 64 3700+ from 2.2 to 2.8... It's fairly stable at this point, but I did get one random reboot, this morning. I've stress tested it for an hour using Everest. I played some 3D games (Go Guild Wars!!!) for over five hours. Performance is fine and everything. It's just that the random reboot is bothering me. I'm hoping someone's experienced this problem before, so I don't have to troubleshoot it for a week, just to fix it. Thanks!

Here's my system summary:

EVEREST Ultimate Edition 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version EVEREST v4.20.1245 Beta 
Benchmark Module 2.3.212.0 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer DEMON (Demon) 
Generator Chris 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2008-04-26 
Time 17:52 


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Computer Type ACPI Uniprocessor PC 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13 (IE 7.0) 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name DEMON (Demon) 
User Name Chris 
Logon Domain DEMON 
Date / Time 2008-04-26 / 17:52 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2800 MHz (11 x 255) 
Motherboard Name MSI RX480 Neo2-F (MS-7151) (4 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN) 
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200P, AMD Hammer 
System Memory 1024 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM) 
DIMM1: Patriot Memory 1 GB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) 
BIOS Type AMI (11/22/06) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2) 
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Radeon X1650 Series Secondary (512 MB) 
Video Adapter Radeon X1650 Series (512 MB) 
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon X1650 Pro (RV530) 
Monitor Dell E151FP [15" LCD] (1304875907668) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC850 @ ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller 

Storage: 
IDE Controller ATI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive EPSON Stylus Storage USB Device 
Disk Drive Maxtor 2F030J0 (30 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133) 
Disk Drive WDC WD400EB-00CPF0 (37 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive JLMS XJ-HD166S (16x/48x DVD-ROM) 
Optical Drive LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 29317 MB (2969 MB free) 
D: (NTFS) 38161 MB (33710 MB free) 
Total Size 65.9 GB (35.8 GB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 

Network: 
Primary IP Address ***** 
Primary MAC Address ***** 
Network Adapter Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with SpeedBooster (*****) 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC 

Peripherals: 
Printer EPSON Stylus CX5000 Series 
USB1 Controller ATI SB400 - USB Controller 
USB1 Controller ATI SB400 - USB Controller 
USB2 Controller ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller 
USB Device EPSON CX4900/CX5000/DX5000 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
USB Device USB Printing Support 

DMI: 
DMI BIOS Vendor American Megatrends Inc. 
DMI BIOS Version 080012 
DMI System Manufacturer MSI 
DMI System Product MS-7151 
DMI System Version 1.0 
DMI System Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M. 
DMI System UUID 00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009 
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer MSI 
DMI Motherboard Product MS-7151 
DMI Motherboard Version 1.0 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number To be filled by O.E.M. 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer To Be Filled By O.E.M. 
DMI Chassis Version To Be Filled By O.E.M. 
DMI Chassis Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M. 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M. 
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case 
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 1


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

ether your overheating or you dont have enough voltage


can you post a screen of speedfan (in my sig) please


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

I use to use speedfan, but I don't anymore. Had some problems with it. I use Everest to monitor my temps. Idle, my cpu stays at 28 and on load, it's never been above 40... Let's just say that I'm methodical about applying Arctic Sliver...  (I even took apart my X1650 Pro and put some on the GPU) Now, with the voltage... I have my memory voltage at 1.6 and my LDT voltage at 1.35 (default is 1.2). So, what you think?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

ddr ram should run at 2.5 ram


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

I apologize. I meant 2.6, not 1.6. Sorry about that.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

What is your 12v rails voltage?
Also see if 2.5 works better


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Ok... I used a multi-meter to check the 12v rail voltage. It stays at 12v on idle and fluctuates slightly (very, very slightly) on load. So, that shouldn't be causing any problems. I'm rebooting now, to reset the memory voltage to default. I raised it, because I was overclocking the processor via the FSB, but I forgot that I locked the memory at 166 mhz, so the increase in voltage should be unnecessary. Thanks for the help, btw!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Sure mem voltage is sometimes not needed even if overclocking mine is running at stock and from the stock 533mhz its at 707 mhz not bad for 20$ ram lol


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

LOL! I second that! I haven't overclocked my memory... I'm waiting to get a dual-channel kit, before I go that route!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

thats a good plan


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Well, if you don't have any other ideas, I'll go ahead and keep an eye on the pc... I'm going to change out the PSU anyway... Not now, but it's on my to-do list. I'm just surprised that I overclocked it by 600 mhz, without any heat problems... Then again, Arctic Silver is the thermal compound God!!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Yeah what power supply do you have?


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

I have an Orion 585 watt PSU. Here's a link to it:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=V133-6041

I'm waiting to change the PSU, so I can change some other things at the same time. I have 3 80mm exhaust fans, 1 120mm intake fan, that are all running from generic molex connectors. I want to replace all the fans and get a fan controller. I just figured I'd wait to change out the PSU and do it all together... lol... I just realized how many fans are in my PC... 4 cases fans, 1 graphics card fan, 1 CPU fan, 2 PSU fans... 8 fans... lol... Sorry, I'm easily amused!


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Okay, I decided that 2.8 wasn't worth the pain, so I dropped my overclock down to 2.6 and it's holding steady, so far. I'll get back with you, if it starts acting up, again. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Ok hopfully when you change out that psu we can get it higher


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboot After Overclock*

Indeed! So, considering I ran 3D Mark 06, Everest Stability Test (1 hour), and Prime 95 (4 hours), I'll consider my system fairly stable. Therefore, I'll mark this thread as solved. Thanks for all the help! I appreciate it!


----------

